
Critical Vulnerability Discovered in Evernote Chrome Extension [Jun 19, Fixed]] - thereyougo
https://guard.io/blog/evernote-universal-xss-vulnerability
======
thereyougo
>As a result of Guardio’s responsible disclosure, Evernote has patched the
vulnerability and a fixed version has been deployed within a few days.

